# OpenERP 7.0 port



## jmgc68me (Jan 24, 2014)

Hi all,

Four years ago I was introduced to FreeBSD. From knowing nothing and with the help of a friend I could install a  home box with Apache, PHP, FTP, DNS server and MySQL. At that time I was developing for Joomla. I remember that box was a charm. Also I had a m0n0wall box and now I have pfSense as the main router - firewall - proxy (Squid). I came to live in the US and I thought my free days with BSD were gone when suddenly my company wants to start testing OpenERP version 7.0. I have been watching some install in Ubuntu, Linux, etc. But for heaven sake!!!!!!!! I want to do it in FreeBSD and feel I'm back in the game again. I checked the port repository and version 7.0 is not available. Any idea if it's coming soon?

Thanks,

Jgonzalez


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 24, 2014)

If there is an existing port, updating it for a new version may not be too hard.  Check with the port maintainer, if there is one, and see the Porter's Handbook: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/porters-handbook/index.html.


----------



## ondra_knezour (Jan 24, 2014)

There is proposed update.

It is not neccessary to start multiple threads, who knows answer will answer.


----------

